# Calhanoglu:" Quattro anni buoni al Milan, i tifosi del Milan mi vogliono bene"



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2021)

Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport

"Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Che povero ritardato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2021)

attendo con trepidazione il commento del fan principe del forum


----------



## neversayconte (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni*. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra*. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


ah, ma allora non è la prima volta!


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"



Ma vai a...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## overlord (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Che demente


----------



## Prealpi (24 Settembre 2021)

Questa persona vive in una realtà virtuale tutta sua


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ma che chiamata, hai letteralmente avuto bisogno che Eriksenn si fosse trovato in fin di vita.


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ho iniziato a volerti bene da quando hai firmato con quelli là. Vai Hakan, continua su questa strada!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Settembre 2021)

Ti voglio così bene che se avessi un figlio in futuro gli darei il tuo nome,per ora l'ho dato ai maiali di mio zio


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Non abbiamo voluto bene nemmeno a Pirlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> attendo con trepidazione il commento del fan principe del forum


Chi sarebbe costui??


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Del resto cosa vuoi che sia passare dal milan all'inter a parametro zero?
La normalità.

Questa banda di cialtroni(calciatori e procuratori evoluti) crede che il calcio sia cambiato anche per ciò che concerne i tifosi.
Ma andasse ad abbattere nidi del cuculo....


----------



## Simo98 (24 Settembre 2021)

Penso che sia il giocatore più odiato dopo Suso
Con la differenza che i primi anni Suso era amato dalla maggior parte della tifoseria, quel bidone di chala è odiato dal 2017


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe costui??


L’unico ed inimitabile paladino di tutti noi sostenitori della causa: liberazione dal turco. @gabri65


----------



## davoreb (24 Settembre 2021)

Per noi è stata davvero una fortuna che ha trovato l'inter. 4.5 (che gli offrivamo noi) per il suo rendimento erano un enormità e Pioli non avrebbe mai fatto giocare Diaz.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


La cosa grave è che pensa davvero di essere un giocatore di valore, ne è convinto. Non si è ancora accorto che i tifosi dell'Inter non lo sopportano già più?


----------



## carlocarlo (24 Settembre 2021)

espulsione di ibra per battibecco con chalanoglu quotata a meno di 1


----------



## Zenos (24 Settembre 2021)

Spero che Tomori gli spezzi un femore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


sopratutto il tifoso @gabri65


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Settembre 2021)

Grande Hakan, tieni *le tue qualità* di battitore di corner ad altezza ginocchio e punizioni sulla barriera nella seconda squadra di Milano e stacci alla larga.


----------



## Gunnar67 (24 Settembre 2021)

Magari al derby va in panca. Mi sembra che le melme stiano trovando la quadra senza di lui. Per quanto mi riguarda non mi dispero per averlo perso, ma penso che sia stato da ciucci perderlo a zero, come quell'altro. Pero' qui ci sono gli estimatori della società dei rabbini: chiederei a loro come si concilia con una buona gestione finanziaria il perdere gli asset strategici a zero euro.


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2021)

Parole che fanno male


----------



## mandraghe (24 Settembre 2021)

Si, si, ti vogliamo tutti bene. 

Come ti voleva bene la tua consorte


----------



## Solo (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ha ragione, io sono contentissimo che abbia deciso di andare a rubare lo stipendio all'Inter! Grande Calha!


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe costui??


come chi, gabri!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Settembre 2021)

Quattro anni buoni....Ma dove?  Ha giocate bene si e no per tipo 8 mesi. Fuori di quel periodo d'oro si é fatto notare per la percentuale peggiore della Serie A in riguardo gol/tiri piu di una volta.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"



Tiro di schiappaNoglu.... NON VAAAA!! Sciabolata morbidaaaa ... FUORI MISURA!! Calcio d'angolo radente... CORTO!

Caro Hakan (Ahhhh Kan),
le tue stagioni al Milan potrebbe illustrarle Piero Angela, con un documentario sui parassiti.
Ti vogliamo bene come ne vogliamo all'angolo del comodino che incontra le dita dei piedi nelle notti d'estate.
Perchè d'estate? Perchè le imprecazioni, con il silenzio della città in quella stagione, si sentono riecheggiare a km. 

Vedrai che all'Inter ti ameranno di più: tanto da volerti preservare in panca. 
La cosa tragica e comica è che con quello stipendio estorto ora sei INVENDIBILE. Nessun paga il valore di una Porsche per una ZAZ Serie 960.

Con nullo e immutato affetto,
Un tifoso


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Settembre 2021)

Bravi e complimenti fratelli rosso neri del forum..... continuate a dargli addosso a sta turca.

Io gli voglio bene... ringrazio ogni santo giorno che non abbia voluto rinnovare con noi e sia andato a " giocare" dai cugini.
Non oso immaginare altri 3 i 4 anni con questo qua a gestire il gioco della squadra.


----------



## EmmePi (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "*Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni* e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"



E' proprio vero che ogni "scarrafone è bello a mamma soja" della serie: se la canta e se la sona!


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"



Amici e fratelli rossoneri, cosa dire. Roba mai sentita, ma me l'aspettavo, non sarà né la prima né l'ultima volta che parla così. Tra questo e il 99 panchinaro ci sarebbe da andare in manicomio.

Onestamente mi sono stancato di offenderlo, anche perché non è bello e non sarebbe nella mia natura. Magari sarebbe divertente e potrei strappare qualche sorriso, ma in fondo è una cosa fine a sé stessa e totalmente superflua.

Queste dichiarazioni, guardando il suo passato, sono l'esatta descrizione di cosa può essere al giorno d'oggi un giocatore. Un concentrato di ipocrisia e animo puramente mercenario, senza nessun timore di sparare bestialità pur di risultare politically corrected e giustificare le sue scelte.

Ha ancora amici, è stato bene, si è trovato bene, ottimi due anni, etc etc. Ma se ne è andato.

A 27 anni l'unico trofeo che può alzare è quello di aver totalizzato il più alto numero di video YT che mostrano le sue nefandezze calcistiche. Purtroppo non è una battuta. Una roba che risulta di una comicità imbarazzante, per poi generare, da tifoso milanista, istinti omicidi. Una maglia completamente stuprata, per un club come l'AC Milan 1899 ci sarebbe da sotterrarsi dalla vergogna e ritirarsi dalle competizioni per decenni.

I giocatori vanno bene anche scarsi, ma non si tollerano atteggiamenti di supponenza, specialmente quando hai fatto pena per anni. A quella mezza sega di Diaz andrebbe fatta una statua, solo per far vedere come ci si comporta al Milan e quale deve essere lo spirito giusto.

Io mi auguro che siano bravi da ora in avanti a non raccattare più soggetti del genere, perché con gente di questo tipo tu non arriverai mai a niente. E' stata un'esperienza che mi ha segnato e che non voglio ripetere.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ti vogliono benissimo, sicuramente.


----------



## folletto (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Vorrei proprio vederli questi tifosi del Milan che al ristorante chiedono foto con lui dicendogli che gli vogliono bene dopo che è andato alle melme, ok che di minorati mentali ce ne sono tanti ma forse lui non capisce bene l'italiano e gli insulti dei suoi ex "tifosi".
Vabbè dai, basta leggere queste frasi (in particolare le memorabili ultime due righe) per capire il soggetto e per continuare a festeggiare per non vedere più questo invertebrato / eunuco con la maglia del Milan.

Sempre più contento di guardare il Milan senza questo bidone e senza il maiale che indossava la 99.


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Settembre 2021)

Io voglio bene a tutti gli ex del Milan tranne quelli che vanno alla juve. Quindi ok, ti voglio bene hakan


----------



## Saelemaekers (24 Settembre 2021)

Lui sta bene nella melma, noi ne abbiamo trovato uno nettamente più forte e utile. Tutti contenti direi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Settembre 2021)

Bah. Quattro anni buoni per niente... Diciamo 3 mesi buoni alla ripresa di giugno 2020.
Per il resto niente contro di lui, solo indifferenza. Come fu per Suso, la sua partenza ha fatto bene sia a noi che a lui


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ti vogliamo bene come un granchio nelle mutande.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Non ti vuole bene nessuno. 
Ci vediamo al derby pezzo di debole.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ballistica, nel senso che spara balle


----------



## DaveD (24 Settembre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Magari al derby va in panca. Mi sembra che le melme stiano trovando la quadra senza di lui. Per quanto mi riguarda non mi dispero per averlo perso, ma penso che sia stato da ciucci perderlo a zero, come quell'altro. Pero' qui ci sono gli estimatori della società dei rabbini: chiederei a loro come si concilia con una buona gestione finanziaria il perdere gli asset strategici a zero euro.



Bella strategia sarebbe stata quella di rinnovare il tabaccaio alle cifre che chiedeva...si chiama zavorra non asset strategico.

La storiella di rinnovare e poi vendere non sta in piedi, perché se hai mezzi giocatori con ingaggi da top player nessuno bussa alla tua porta e ti regala soldi. E ad ogni rinnovo quell'ingaggio aumenta sempre di più.

Anche da svincolati i due fuggitivi non è che avessero la fila eh...

Sovrastimiamo troppo certi calciatori perché non siamo più abituati a considerare il campionato italiano come una realtà secondaria, ma è la verità. In passato è stato commesso questo errore poi piano piano gente come Suso, il portiere panchinaro e il tabaccaio hanno finalmente preso altre strade.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Settembre 2021)

Quando si dice che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.

Differenza abissale nel battere angoli e punizioni con Tonali.

Come la differenza che si sta notando fra il nostro portiere e quello che c'era prima.

Il confronto è sempre il miglior giudice.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quando si dice che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.
> 
> Differenza abissale nel battere angoli e punizioni con Tonali.
> 
> ...


Oltre al particolare degli angoli è clamoroso quanto la nostra manovra offensiva sia molto più veloce con Brahim al suo posto...

Poi sulle deliranti affermazioni del turco con le orecchie montate al contrario stendo un velo pietoso.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Settembre 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Oltre al particolare degli angoli è clamoroso quanto la nostra manovra offensiva sia molto più veloce con Brahim al suo posto...
> 
> Poi sulle deliranti affermazioni del turco con le orecchie montate al contrario stendo un velo pietoso.


Si esatto più veloce, con il turco si perdevano sempre uno due tempi di gioco, una manna dal cielo per le squadre avversarie che avevano cosi il tempo di risistemarsi.


----------



## Djici (24 Settembre 2021)

Calha r senza alcun dubbio il giocatore che ho più insultato nella mia storia milanista.

Lo detesto in modo viscerale.

Trequartista che aveva come qualità principale : il niente.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amici e fratelli rossoneri, cosa dire. Roba mai sentita, ma me l'aspettavo, non sarà né la prima né l'ultima volta che parla così. Tra questo e il 99 panchinaro ci sarebbe da andare in manicomio.
> 
> Onestamente mi sono stancato di offenderlo, anche perché non è bello e non sarebbe nella mia natura. Magari sarebbe divertente e potrei strappare qualche sorriso, ma in fondo è una cosa fine a sé stessa e totalmente superflua.
> 
> ...


Insomma che bella lettera d'amore.. poesia pura d'addio. Si conclude così una relazione tra i due durata 4 anni


----------



## Kayl (24 Settembre 2021)

Ti vogliamo bene perché ti sei levato dai maroni


----------



## eldero (25 Settembre 2021)

Noi lo ringraziamo perché il suo addio è stato essenziale per la nostra crescita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2021)

Non mi sono mai aspettato nulla da questo essere. Cioè parliamo di uno che è andato in una squadra leggermente più forte, manco a dire il Real Madrid, per mezzo milione in più all'anno e un milione negli altri due. Una figura da pezz...e


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu parla del passato milanista e dei tifosi al Corriere dello Sport
> 
> "Al Milan ho trascorso quattro anni buoni e là ho molti amici. Ci sono stati anche momenti difficili, ma le ultime due stagioni sono state migliori rispetto alle prime due grazie a Pioli. L’Inter è una bella squadra che ha vinto l’ultimo scudetto e più derby durante la mia esperienza rossonera. Ho scelto di venire qui perché nella mia carriera mi piace affrontare nuove sfide. Tifosi del Milan? Ne ho incontrati tanti perché spesso vado a mangiare con la mia famiglia al ristorante: mi chiedono foto e dicono che mi vogliono bene. Io non ho avuto problemi con nessuno al Milan e sono ancora in contatto con miei ex compagni. Primo Derby?Quando sono passato dall’Amburgo al Leverkusen ho provato sensazioni simili ovvero quelle di giocare nello stesso stadio, ma con l’altra squadra. Qui a Milano però il derby è un’altra cosa... Io conosco i difensori del Milan, come loro conoscono me. Non sarà un vantaggio e dovrò pensare solo al lavoro che devo fare per aiutare i miei compagni. Se segno? Se succederà, farò come sempre. Ibra? Per lui nutro grande rispetto perché è un grande giocatore e una grande persona e ho trascorso con lui tanto tempo. Detto questo, io darò il meglio per l’Inter e lui per il Milan. E’ un derby e nessuno vuole perdere. Chiamata dell'Inter? Non ero sorpreso, ma calmo. Con le mie qualità so cosa posso fare e sinceramente (sorride, ndr) non mi è mai passato per la testa il rischio di rimanere senza squadra. Mi sono detto: “Un club arriverà”"


Ma questo vive sulla luna? Comunque dai, senza offesa, ma ci arriva veramente poco.


----------



## David Drills (25 Settembre 2021)

Anche oggi partita pessima


----------

